# Using middle lane debate



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeremy Vine has the usual bunch of know-alls.
"People who use the middle lane should have their license taken away"
was one.
£100 + 3 points


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

There's no debate, nobody should hog the middle lane. Not sure the penalty fits the crime though, it's hardly on par with talking on a mobile phone for example.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't see why it's an issue there being a penalty for hogging the middle lane, inattentiveness causes accidents. 

Maybe it'll make some people wake up.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

£100 plus three points is probably too much but maybe people will start to get in there mind set that the centre and fast lane is for over taking, once you've overtaken the vehicle you should pull back in. Germany is amazing to watch, especially considering most are only two lane.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Middle lane hoggers are the bane of this earth and should be stopped. My opinion is middle lane hoggers are not confident drivers on motorways so sit in the middle to avoid having to change lanes, because that puts the fear of god into them! Anything which fines people or puts points on their licence is good news !


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it's fare. It should be a deterrent.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree to it however i feel maybe a £100 and a course on how to drive on motorways, as been said above these are people with low confidence levels for drivings on motorways so 3 points may make that worse. But something needs doing as it causes a lot of tail backs when someone is sat in middle lane


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's true. The underlying problem is that driving on a motorway is not taught or tested unless you take pass plus. It should be compulsory in the test as well.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

fine hsouldnt be the same as using your phone, using your phone should be way more, fining peeps is the only way to make people respond to not using the middle lane to cruise in. if peeps arent confident enough they shouldnt be driving on the motor way theres usually another route you can take.

dont think it will always be a straight fine they mentioned the awareness course also, but didnt say related to what.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

gordonpuk said:


> Jeremy Vine has the usual bunch of know-alls.
> "People who use the middle lane should have their license taken away"
> was one.
> £100 + 3 points


Are you suggesting it's ok?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> That's true. The underlying problem is that driving on a motorway is not taught or tested unless you take pass plus. It should be compulsory in the test as well.


It isn't rocket science though.

Everyone should know lane discipline as it's covered in the highway code.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Think you could classify the motorways drivers something like this:


Those who drive on motorways regularly and understand them
Those who drive on motorways but struggle with overall vehicle speed perception
Those who use motorways infrequently and are nervous
Think there are a few classes here to consider:

Although all will hog the middle lane at some point, it's the ones in 2 and 3 who hog them the most.

I passed someone yesterday, I was in lane 3 overtaking a car, whose was overtaking some trucks. Motorway clear in front, some cars about 750 yards in front. I passed the car and pulled into lane 1, the car stayed in lane 2 once they had overtaken the trucks. I presume the driver assummed that the cars ahead were going slower than they were because later on they did pull into lane 1.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It isn't rocket science though.
> 
> Everyone should know lane discipline as it's covered in the highway code.


I agree, but it doesn't help that the majority aren't taught. I wasn't and I can drive on a motorway perfectly safe and considerately.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Coops said:


> I passed someone yesterday, I was in lane 3 overtaking a car, whose was overtaking some trucks. Motorway clear in front, some cars about 750 yards in front. I passed the car and pulled into lane 1, the car stayed in lane 2 once they had overtaken the trucks. I presume the driver assummed that the cars ahead were going slower than they were because later on they did pull into lane 1.


There's nothing wrong with that if, and it's a big if, they are paying attention and using their mirrors and can see if other cars want to pass them.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Are you suggesting it's ok?


No, what makes you say that?
I was amused by people 'phoning in to the show.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i agree people hogging the middle lane's a pain in the ar$e, but surely there should be points for using a dog and bone whilst driving


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I don't mind people using the middle lane, if they are overtaking, however when people sit there and ewatch as cars and hgv's undertake is dangerous. Id like to see how the police are giing to enforce this, as the police are cutting front line staff and the huge budget cuts they are going through. To me this is just another gimmick.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have thought for a long time now that the roads become increasingly more dangerous as police patrols are replaced with cameras.

These new £100 fines will help fund the extra patrol cars needed to implement this new idea, which to me is all good news, not so much the lane hoggers but the tailgaters.:devil:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Most people who use the M/W will find themselves mainly in L2
so if I overtake the last car in L1 and theres a gap between that car and another in L1
how big a gap before I pull in to L1 if I'm doing 70 and I'm rapidly catching up with it.
I drive with someone who does the L1-L2-L1-L2 dance every 10 seconds it's like leap frog.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> Most people who use the M/W will find themselves mainly in L2
> so if I overtake the last car in L1 and theres a gap between that car and another in L1
> how big a gap before I pull in to L1 if I'm doing 70 and I'm rapidly catching up with it.
> I drive with someone who does the L1-L2-L1-L2 dance every 10 seconds it's like leap frog.


To me it depends if you are hold up others or being undertaken. If there's a gap but no one behind you then moving over isn't always necessary IMO.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

It's when you have a driver in L2, then another sits behind and another and another, and so on. That's when the congestion begins to build and drivers begin to undertake in L1, thereby taking risks etc.

Overall, this is only trying to enforce what should be normal driving and as ever it will come down to enforcement and that can only be done by the Police, the HATOs have no or very limited power. The majority will continue to pay no attention, knowing that the odds are still vastly stacked in their favour as with the mobile phone usage in cars, the enforcement is infrequent.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> To me it depends if you are hold up others or being undertaken. If there's a gap but no one behind you then moving over isn't always necessary IMO.


I agree but does that become hogging?
I've moved to L1 caught up with the car in front and then I get stuck because the traffic in L2 wont let me out, I end up braking and waiting for a gap so I can get back out, easer to stay in L2.
And it could be said if your doing 70 then nothing should be undertaking or being held up and if they want to get past use L3.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> I agree but does that become hogging?
> I've moved to L1 caught up with the car in front and then I get stuck because the traffic in L2 wont let me out, I end up braking and waiting for a gap so I can get back out, easer to stay in L2.
> And it could be said if your doing 70 then nothing should be undertaking or being held up and if they want to get past use L3.


Personally I don't think it's hogging unless you're holding up other people or being undertaken.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Prime example yesterday on the way home along the A1(M). Woman doing 64mph in lane 3, nothing in front and people overtaking in lane 4 and a few undertaking in lane 2. Caused a massive wall of traffic behind her car and she was doing the same speed as the traffic in lane 1.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Once on a motorway with a car sat in the middle lane. No other cars around, I was on the inside lane. When I got up to him the other car was doing 65 ish so I had to go over the middle lane plus the fast lane to go past him and then I went straight back into the inner lane. All other cars behind me had to do the same thing. Cars were flashing him but he did not move or take the hint. Morons !


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Driving on the A1 last week was a nightmare H.G.Vs overtaking clogging up the outside lane taking untold miles to overtake another H.G.V.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Personally I don't think it's hogging unless you're holding up other people or being undertaken.


The highway code says you should move back to the inside lane as soon as safe to do so. So to my mind, yes it is hogging!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think it's down to a drivers confidence that they hog the middle lane, more like laziness and ignorant to what is going on around them.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

TonyH38 said:


> Driving on the A1 last week was a nightmare H.G.Vs overtaking clogging up the outside lane taking untold miles to overtake another H.G.V.


I brought this up in one post - why HGV overtake at about 1/8 mile faster and got shot down in flames, something like
we all need 'stuff' and that's how it got to the shops.

Se La Ve


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> The highway code says you should move back to the inside lane as soon as safe to do so. So to my mind, yes it is hogging!


What the H.W.C says and what happens in real life are 2 different things!

My M/W of choice is the M4 and I find L1 doing about 55 ish
L2 About 65-70 (+ at times)
L3 The sky's the limit or the car in front of them.

If there's no traffic, like 3AM then I'll use L1, when It's busy
I find I'm In L2 for most of the time unless there's absolutely nothing
for as far as I can see in L1

If it's a 2 lane M/W then I do get Pi$$ed at people hogging L2 doing 60


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> The highway code says you should move back to the inside lane as soon as safe to do so. So to my mind, yes it is hogging!


I'm sure it does. But if you're paying attention to your surroundings and you're not holding anyone up and not being over/under taken what's the harm?

I usually move over when possible but there are times when there isn't really any need to as you're not obstructing anyone.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

To be honest it doesnt bother me too much if they are hogging the middle lane, if L3 is free, ill just overtake them and move back in to L2, what annoys me are slow drivers in L3 which makes me want to undertake...which i dont.


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

99% of brisk drivers on busy ish motorways or dual carriageways dont move back from lane 2 to lane 1 as they know the traffic behind wont do the same and will close up to sit on their shoulders and not let them out when they catch up slower traffic.
Its wrong I know but I do it rather than just signalling and pulling into the path of the car on my shoulder.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm sure it does. But if you're paying attention to your surroundings and you're not holding anyone up and not being over/under taken what's the harm?
> 
> I usually move over when possible but there are times when there isn't really any need to as you're not obstructing anyone.


Sorry but to my mind that is bad driving. The HWC is there for a reason. Whether people choose to ignore that is up to them but that's the reason why we have the problems we do on our motorways. Why do people choose to ignore the HWC? Why do some people think the law is above them?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the best way to punish people who cant find the left hand lane is to make them wear a mink leotard, and have a big neon sign with the letters See You En Tee on it, flashing.
You watch, keep an eye out for BMWs and Audis in a few years. Standard spec, I'm telling you.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Sorry but to my mind that is bad driving. The HWC is there for a reason. Whether people choose to ignore that is up to them but that's the reason why we have the problems we do on our motorways. Why do people choose to ignore the HWC? Why do some people think the law is above them?


That's a bit of an exaggeration if you ask me.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

tbh the amount of people who are on their mobiles never get caught. 

Hogging the middle lane is wrong but how will it get monitored?

Just another money making scheme in my eyes and they never catch the people who tailgate or drive at silly speeds.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

It's redonkulous really.

What constitites lane hogging anyway? How will it be measured? How long will you have to be in that lane for you to be deemed a lane hogger?

I mean if you move into the middle to overtake, and god forbid you are in there for a minute or so for whatever reason, is that really worth being fined £100 and given 3 points?

I think it will be hard to enforce unless the police are given a "Do what the **** you want" badge

Many women sit in the middle lane as do many older folk as I believe it makes them feel safer. They can go left or right if something were to happen.

You pay your road tax and short of acting like a complete tool, you can sit in whatever lane you want provided no one is up your **** trying to get past.

G


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grommit said:


> I mean if you move into the middle to overtake, and god forbid you are in there for a minute or so for whatever reason


You'll get pulled over by someone in knee high leather boots walking like a goose. They'll just shout "nein das ist verboten!" at you, obviously.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Grommit said:


> It's redonkulous really.
> 
> What constitites lane hogging anyway? How will it be measured? How long will you have to be in that lane for you to be deemed a lane hogger?
> 
> ...


But the problem is that this kind of driver has little or no awareness of what is going on around them - no anticipation of traffic joining at junctions, no use of mirrors to see what is happening behind, they just sit in the middle of the road with eyes fixed firmly in front. They are the same king of drivers that leave their rear for lots on for weeks after the first misty morning because they've not trout to check and switch them off again


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

PugIain said:


> You'll get pulled over by someone in knee high leather boots walking like a goose. They'll just shout "nein das ist verboten!" at you, obviously.


As long as its a chick that looks like Heather Locklear or those two hotties in Cannonball run, I'll accept that. :thumb:


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Grommit said:


> It's redonkulous really.
> 
> What constitites lane hogging anyway? How will it be measured? How long will you have to be in that lane for you to be deemed a lane hogger?
> 
> ...


If they don't feel safe using the motorway as it was designed to be used, they shouldn't be on the motorway. No ifs, no buts and no excuses.

Come to think of it, if you don't feel safe using a motorway correctly, you probably shouldn't have a driving licence at all.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As much as I hate hoggers... almost as much as people that still call or motorways the "slow lane" and the "fast lane"... but as much as I hate them... I agree with Grommit...

What is the set time frame you are allowed to use L2 before you are deemed a hogger...

How are they going to measure it... same as speeding, with in car camera etc...

There is no clear rule in the HWC apart from I believe it says something like, move back to L1 when it's safe to do so...

What if you don't feel safe right at the same time as the police deem you to be a hogger...

I agree something needs done about them.... training would be my answer.... but as always, more money is needed for UK PLC....

I'm just not sure how they are going to measure and enforce it...

:thumb:

<edit> and just to say, if I'm in L1 and come up on one of these people, no way I'm moving my nice and stable car from L1 out to L3/4 just to come straight back in... I undertake them... <edit>


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep I will undertake as well if I feel it's appropriate. If not I will go round but make sure they are aware I'm doing it because they are an ****.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

undertaking is allowed if you have no other choice, usually ends in them either speeding up or still to oblivious to whats happening around them. guess those who take the **** when the 3 lanes are clear but sit in will get slapped and rightly so


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I havent read the whole thread but i think their are better ways to go about stopping this. I know a number of people who call L1 the "lorry lane" and think they should stick in the middle lane.

Educating people before they pass their test would be a start to eliminating bad motorway use. 6 hours before a test or something would be good. I know theirs pass pluss but the reason if that was to reduce insurance quotes but the cost of pass plus is more than it saves so most dont do it.

It will be a grey area i think as how can you judge hogging unless its blatantly obvious. 

Luke


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO , Lane 1 & 2 are the most dangerous lanes to be in , Big bully lorry drivers , Twunts driving coaches , Anal passages driving transit vans 

I'll continue to drive as I do and I stay in the outside as long as I can , Quite happy doing 75/80 mph , (psssst sometimes I go a bit faster)

On the spot fine requires on the spot police , Don't see many of those these days , They just recently made cutbacks on Essex police and we lost the A12 patrol that were almost always parked up in the BP garage at Brentwood waiting for people to come in with ilegally spaced number plates .

I'd rather see those "traffic officers" have the power to hand out penalties , I see plenty of them on the M25 everyday


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> IMO , Lane 1 & 2 are the most dangerous lanes to be in , Big bully lorry drivers , Twunts driving coaches , Anal passages driving transit vans


At the times I travel, Lane 1 is usually the quickest :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Coops said:


> At the times I travel, Lane 1 is usually the quickest :thumb:


I agree but not on the motorway , well not the bit I drive anyway , On the A12 in the mornings I find the inside lane to move a lot faster than the outside lane , But then what really gets my shizzle is the twats that pull out to gain 2 or 3 cars lengths at the traffic lights , causing me to stand on my brakes


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> That's true. The underlying problem is that driving on a motorway is not taught or tested unless you take pass plus. It should be compulsory in the test as well.


+1 for this


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

People who tailgate should have scorpions fed into their ears whilst acid drips onto their eyes. But the fine and 3 points for hogging the middle lane is a tad excessive, and is just another sitting duck bend over the motorists and shake them until their wallets are empty ploy. If it was a safety issue, they would offer an improvement course with a warning. Middle lane hogging is annoying, but there are more dangerous fish in this particular pond.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Personally I don't think it's hogging unless you're holding up other people or being undertaken.


Balls, the other lanes are for overtaking, not for falling asleep in.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Balls, the other lanes are for overtaking, not for falling asleep in.


Who said anything about falling asleep?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> It's redonkulous really.
> 
> What constitites lane hogging anyway? How will it be measured? How long will you have to be in that lane for you to be deemed a lane hogger?
> 
> ...


You're supposed to overtake within a short space of time, so 1 minute would be ludicrous.

The less time you spend overtaking, the less likely you are to cause accidents by people coming up behind you, expecting you to overtake in a reasonable amount of time.

A minute, isn't quick

https://www.gov.uk/using-the-road-159-to-203/overtaking-162-to-169


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Who said anything about falling asleep?


Sitting in one lane and therefore showing that you're paying no attention to what is around you, counts as falling asleep at the wheel imo.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You'll get pulled over by someone in knee high leather boots walking like a goose. They'll just shout "nein das ist verboten!" at you, obviously.


You got me  Does this mean you'll be keeping an eye out for me in the middle lane? :argie:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> You got me  Does this mean you'll be keeping an eye out for me in the middle lane? :argie:


Of course my chicken


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Of course my chicken


Little?! Little?!?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Sitting in one lane and therefore showing that you're paying no attention to what is around you, counts as falling asleep at the wheel imo.


If you actually read what I have said throughout this thread you will see I have stipulated about that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> If you actually read what I have said throughout this thread you will see I have stipulated about that.


Yeah, you're paying attention by completely ignoring the highway code and all the other users of the road :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, you're paying attention by completely ignoring the highway code and all the other users of the road :thumb:


How would I be ignoring other users of the road when there wouldn't be any around? Like I said, if there are people around, I would move over, if there isn't there's less point.

FWIW I check my mirrors at least ever 10 seconds therefore keeping an eye on my surroundings and other road users. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> How would I be ignoring other users of the road when there wouldn't be any around? Like I said, if there are people around, I would move over, if there isn't there's less point.
> 
> FWIW I check my mirrors at least ever 10 seconds therefore keeping an eye on my surroundings and other road users. :thumb:


No other road users, at all, within miles, on a motorway? The point is not what you think it is, it's what is dictated in the highway code.

If you saw a car coming up the inside lane, faster than you, what would you do then?

There is no reason to sit in the middle lane when you're not overtaking, save laziness, or lack of ability to do so. Are you observing both lanes instead of just the outside lane?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I check all my mirrors yes, so if I saw that car approaching I would move over. If it's a busy motorway I would move over anyway but on quieter patches/motorways I might not necessarily move over unless other vehicles are approaching.


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont mind people in the middle lane.
It's just means more time in the VTEC when i overtake


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I check all my mirrors yes, so if I saw that car approaching I would move over. If it's a busy motorway I would move over anyway but on quieter patches/motorways I might not necessarily move over unless other vehicles are approaching.


So it's alright if YOU decide it's "busy enough" to move over??  the hwc is there to ensure EVERYONE knows what is "supposed" to happen, what actions vehicles are likely to take, but if YOU decide that YOUR the exception to the rule, how does anyone know what the next person or you is going to do??

lane 1 for driving in, lanes 2/3 for overtaking. says it in black and white, and that's for everyone, so everyone knows what the next person is supposed to be doing!! fewer accidents that way!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's good that this has been implemented but way overdue tbh.

This new penalty should hopefully serve as a warning to the inconsiderate drivers that insist on hogging the middle lane.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Can a moderator change the title of my post to
The Hypocritical debate"
I've become immune to the way people here change their stance on things,
this is turning in to a righteous aderance to the HWC yet
bring up a thread about how someones poxy OME BMW brakes aren't up to his 
exceptionally illegal driving and everyones pitching in with Ideas to go faster

SO:- does this forum support HWC or encourage driving fast like a _"racing driver"_?? You can't be both.
(I have my asbestos suit on) :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> Can a moderator change the title of my post to
> The Hypocritical debate"
> I've become immune to the way people here change their stance on things,
> this is turning in to a righteous aderance to the HWC yet
> ...


Sure you can, you can drive safely and to the hwc and quickly.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Sure you can, you can drive safely and to the hwc and quickly.


I could agree with that, but then we'd both be wrong


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> Can a moderator change the title of my post to
> The Hypocritical debate"
> I've become immune to the way people here change their stance on things,
> this is turning in to a righteous aderance to the HWC yet
> ...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> I could agree with that, but then we'd both be wrong


Besides, everyone knows my stance on things.

Cuey, you're right, iain, yer wrong


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

The Cueball said:


>


It's all there to read.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Besides, everyone knows my stance on things.
> 
> Cuey, you're right, iain, yer wrong


Possibly, sometimes. You do love gherkins though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> So it's alright if YOU decide it's "busy enough" to move over??  the hwc is there to ensure EVERYONE knows what is "supposed" to happen, what actions vehicles are likely to take, but if YOU decide that YOUR the exception to the rule, how does anyone know what the next person or you is going to do??
> 
> lane 1 for driving in, lanes 2/3 for overtaking. says it in black and white, and that's for everyone, so everyone knows what the next person is supposed to be doing!! fewer accidents that way!!


Yes you're right. If there's a car approaching I will move over, regardless. If there's less than say 500yards between cars I probably won't.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Possibly, sometimes. You do love gherkins though.


Gherkins are good, but big german bratwurst are better


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

gordonpuk said:


> I could agree with that, but then we'd both be wrong


Aaaahhhhh did you get that from the funny sayings thread (serious)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I drive a lot of miles. already this week

Mon - Telford - Poole - Telford
Tues - Telford - Swansea - Cardiff - Telford
Wed - Telford - Basingstoke - Telford

MLH are the single biggest frustration in my working day

I'm not a perfect driver but I can't see why people can't use common sense and simply keep left whenever possible

Do I ever hog the middle / outer lane - NEVER - its not necessary or required, if I didn't feel comfortable / confident in monitoring whats around me and anticipating then I have NO right to be on the road 

Its not MY motorway - its OUR motorway, we should drive with courtesy and consideration for others - not simply whats easiest / most convenient for MYSELF 

There is no need for training on how to drive on a motorway, FFS its not exactly rocket science is it, apply common sense, read Highway Code - job done 

Will these fines make a difference - no. because there are no sodding police patrol cars to identify and pull these people over


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

bigbadjay said:


> Aaaahhhhh did you get that from the funny sayings thread (serious)


Errm ~ no :lol:

Sheldon


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I actually noticed a difference on the drive home tonight. Whether or not they hand out fines, the fact that people are being told in the news may just bring some awareness to those otherwise unaware that they were doing anything wrong.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I think I actually noticed a difference on the drive home tonight. Whether or not they hand out fines, the fact that people are being told in the news may just bring some awareness to those otherwise unaware that they were doing anything wrong.


same here actually.....

no one got in my way when I was bombing down the middle lane.....

:tumbleweed:

:devil:

:lol:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

There may not be many actual police to enforce this adequately , however , as the legislation will be in place to issue FPN's , and the entire motorway network is covered by camera's , are these camera's of high enough definition to be used as evidence of these offence's ?

Are there a few Clogger's (MLM's) and tailgater's out there that will soon be getting fine's/ point's through there letter box's ?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I drive a lot of miles. already this week
> MLH are the single biggest frustration in my working day
> 
> I'm not a perfect driver but I can't see why people can't use common sense and simply keep left whenever possible
> ...


I agree with your statement "quoted" but unfortunately I feel that the highlighted section is about as wrong as it could be, some "drivers" I honestly wouldn't trust to drive a tea trolley, let alone use "common sense"


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

What is the point of slavish adherence to lane discipline? To easy congestion and prevent bottlenecks. But, if neither are present, what is the point of slavish adherence to lane discipline?

In fact, there are advantages. Improving your vision and thus improving your planning and safety.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> There may not be many actual police to enforce this adequately , however , as the legislation will be in place to issue FPN's , and the entire motorway network is covered by camera's , are these camera's of high enough definition to be used as evidence of these offence's ?
> 
> Are there a few Clogger's (MLM's) and tailgater's out there that will soon be getting fine's/ point's through there letter box's ?


What's with all the apostrophes?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

As long as your in no ones way then carry on. Ie sitting in middle lane Kate at night, but if there's traffic, or your holding someone up get the hell out if the way!!!!!

It all comes down to being aware and alert I guess. 
The amount of people that just sit in the wrong lane is ridiculous on the M25,M40 and M23.
Drives me mad, if I see someone obviously travelling quicker than me in the outside lane for example, if I can I will move out if there way and then move back out, if I'm quite obviously overtaking someone in the middle lane I don't as I'd have to brake or move over to briskly which isn't good, but I believe myself to be an alert BUT courteous driver. If all were the same wed be fine  common sense is required as are manners and road sense lol


----------

